# Handling goats by their horns?



## SMaxwell

I have always thought that handling a goat by it's horns was a cardinal sin, that this would teach them to use their horns on people. I got into a discussion with a guy on another board & he says this:
"Almost everyone of my goats have horns and while none of them really enjoy their horns being grabbed it is not because it hurts them or any other reason besides the fact that they don't want to be restrained. No goat is going to really like it when you have full control over them and they have no say. A lead lets them feel like they are still loose so they won't fight as much. I have had goats that were a bit wild but if you grab their horns and just hold them until they know you are boss then they change. The become a bit more docile and better with you. I have one goat that was hard to catch and used to do anything to get away even when grabbed. After a while of catching and just holding until she settles down, she now is very good about it. If I just have a finger on her horn she will just sit there. She knows that I am over her and will not just let her run away because she wants too. I also have several goats that are the biggest loves in the world and holding or pulling them (if needed) by there horns has never made them any different.They are just as big a love and may even be nicer. All animals must have your respect and when they do they can be the best goats, dogs, ect.

What do you guys think?


----------



## TDG-Farms

As apart of my prospect training, I teach them that its ok to have their horns touched. I train by scratching a place they like with one hand and scratching (this reverberates through the hollow of the horn) or rubbing the horn with the other hand. I do it so they dont jerk their heads if I need to or just happen to touch their horns for what ever reason. It doesnt take too lone before I can touch or even grab their horns. They even kinda like it when I scratch them. With Legion, my own prospect, I can lead him with his horns but he doesnt like it. I find they tend to plant their feet and it then becomes a dragging match and thats not good. Legion is lead trained enough that I dont have to grab his horns. I can put a hand under his chin and I slide my other arm between his horns and place my hand under his jaw. I dont have control over his horns but He cant turn his head left or right because of my arm between his horns. So although grabbing the horns is handy, I wouldnt suggest using them as a means to lead.


----------



## Nanno

Ya'll don't lead your goats by their horns?? Gee... and all this time, that's what I thought horns were for! Such a handy thing to grab when I'm in a hurry or when Cuzco is being stubborn. He'll lean on the collar and drag me around when he feels like being naughty, but as soon as I grab that horn, he's all mine and he knows it. It's also a great handle when I'm trying to force-feed meds, wipe his nose, or get something out of his mouth that he shouldn't have.


----------



## TDG-Farms

lol I was going to suggest the arm between the horns trick but.... lol nm


----------

